# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Toronto Hair Transplants

## HavingHope

Does anyone here have any recommendations of any good hair surgeons in Toronto? Any successes?

----------


## mg39

Go with Dr Rahal, he's in Ottawa.  That's what I did, and I live west of Toronto, he does consults in Toronto from periodically.  All his results are fantastic, just search this site.

----------


## montreal6130

Dr. Rahal, has an office in Toronto at the corner of Yonge & Bloor.  He is not there but a good consultant works out of there.  The transplant is of course done in Ottawa.

----------


## chrisdav

In Canada- Hasson&Wong or Rahal.

----------


## AGL

HavingHope,

I was looking local in TO for my first procedure and ended up not as happy as I would have been or needed a second procedure as soon as I did had I made better decisions at the beginning. Ottawa is a nothing drive (4-5 hrs) for one of the most highly regarded docs out there. That's what I did for Ht 2, wish I knew better for the first time. Don't make mistakes or put distance ahead of your head. I believe cam Simmons is an iahrs recommended surgeon from TO, but definitely meet with rahal please don't let the short distance stop u. U will regret it in the end. My 2 cents.

----------


## mattj

Toronto is a stone's throw from Ottawa. If the Aussies can do it, you can.  :Smile:

----------

